# Dehydrators



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

So I want to get one to make treats for the dogs and I'm thinking it would be great for the parrot too. I don't know where to start though, the cost of dehydrators vary so much here. I am not going to spend $200.00 on one, that's just over the top.

I have seen them starting around $25.. does anyone know what the difference is? Does anyone know of a reasonably prices dehydrator and what the differences are between the cheaper ones and the more expensive one? If I can get one for 30 or less I would be thrilled, if I have to spend around 50 I can probably do that but I won't be as happy  Or are all of the cheaper ones just garbage? 

I need help.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread. I've been researching dehydrating foods (as a part of my goal of sustainable living). I'll be following this thread and hope to learn a lot from everyone  .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I was befuddled when I saw looking at dehydrators too. :blink::blink: I couldn't quite figure the differences and also with a small NYC kitchen couldn't find the counter space.  Right now I dehydrate Tyler's chicken treats in the oven (have a batch in now) but I'm sure the dehydrators would be easier. Hoping someone on here has one they like. Also try to read as many reviews as you can.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Shelly,

We got a dehydrator a month ago and WOW what a great thing to have. I've made so far chicken breast, beef, turkey, pumpkins and it took around 6 hours. As you, I wasn't willing to pay that much for one and I got the *[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000LNVUJQ/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]Nesco FD-60 Snackmaster Express 4-Tray Food Dehydrator [/ame]*

After doing my first batch I tried using the ground meat (turkey, beef and chicken) and I'll be doing that more often as it is easier to crumble on top of their food or to get a small piece to use as a treat. 

The dehydrator came with a fruit tray and used it to spread the organic pumpkin from Trader Joe's on it, not sure what was going to happen and it was a hit too. 

My next adventure will be chicken hearts and gizzards. 

I hope it helps!

Those are the pictures from my first batch

CHICKEN BREAST AND BEEF


















PUMPKIN PUREE









DOMINIC WAITING FOR THE TREATS, THE SMELL WAS DRIVING HIM CRAZY


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

You're a shopping enabler, Beatriz. If I get a dehydrator it's all on you. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have one but haven't used it yet. I used to do lots of stuff & got rid of mine when I moved due to lack of space. I just like knowing what is in stuff.
One thing to watch is that the food needs to be consistent in size so it cooks at the same speed. I did "turkey jerky" in the oven on the lowest circulating speed & it turned out great. I then froze some & kept some in the fridge. I threw it out when we moved & haven't done any more yet. I did buy dehydrated venison this week for K & L & they go nuts over it. I break it up in tiny pieces for treats. I am having to watch the protein count though for Lisi---so easy does it


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Dominic said:


> Shelly,
> 
> We got a dehydrator a month ago and WOW what a great thing to have. I've made so far chicken breast, beef, turkey, pumpkins and it took around 6 hours. As you, I wasn't willing to pay that much for one and I got the *Nesco FD-60 Snackmaster Express 4-Tray Food Dehydrator *
> 
> ...




Beatriz i see a dehydrator in my future...i've been looking at them for quite some time but never found one that had the temp control that wasn't crazy expensive. This would be a good way for me to add extra veggies to the kids meals since i can't use the premixes like Dr. Harvey's veg to bowl or Honest Kitchen because of the sweet potatoes.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have:

[ame=http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B003I4F7AS]Nesco FD-37A American Harvest Food Dehydrator, 400-watt : Amazon.com : Kitchen & Dining[/ame]

I use it in the summer to dry herbs, fruits and veggies from the garden. I think the snackmaster is a much better model, it is a better value and has more features. Mine is a bit noisy and has a plastic feel to it. It works well and I have it in a room with a closed door, so the noise is not a problem.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's one site I'm learning from: http://www.livestrong.com/article/254798-health-benefits-of-a-food-dehydrator/. I have a lot of food allergies, so the idea of being able to have food ready and easy to travel with is a big plus for me  .


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

I have this one: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Nesco-Square-Shaped-Dehydrator-Frustration-Free-Packaging/dp/B0090WOCM6/ref=sr_1_2?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1391377771&sr=1-2&keywords=nesco+food+dehydrator"]Nesco FD-80A Square-Shaped Dehydrator Amazon Frustration-Free Packaging : Amazon.com : Home & Kitchen[/ame] and love it. Great idea to do the pumpkin puree.  Now I want to pull my out and play with it again. :aktion033: They are great for making human jerky, fruit roll ups, dried fruit, etc. No preservatives, so everything is so much healthier!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I have an American Harvest 2400 that my Mom gave me. She bought it many years ago and it still works great. I use it every week. They probably don't make this model anymore.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Glenda, what do you make every week?
And does anyone use a jerky gun? If so, do you like it---find it helpful?


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I also purchased one a few months ago. I got the Ronco square dehydrator. It has a temperature control, that was important to me because we sometimes leave it over night and I wanted a lower setting. MIT has 5 trays but we've never used all 5. We dehydrate chicken jerky for the pups. They love it.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I have one with about 5 racks and some kind of solid ring (I guess for something with liquid?). At work, I had to request shifts through something called BidShift online and received points for every so many hours. Anyway, I used my points several years ago to get my dehydrator. I've only used it once to dehydrate strawberries and my son used it to make beef jerky. It did pretty good. I haven't used it since because I'm so impatient, haha!

Thank you for starting this post because it has reminded me that I need to pull it out to make treats for Leila (and us too). I had decided with the last outbreak of treats making dogs sick or die that I don't want to take chances with store bought treats anymore and have stopped buying them. I hope I can find the book that came with the dehydrator. Does anybody know if there's a site that tells how long to "cook" things and how long they last in case I can't find the book?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

The one I am holding out for is close to 200-300$$$ The Exhuberator (hope this is spelled properly) I am wanting this not just to make treats, but it makes awesome raw vegan breads, cookies etc......


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Dominic said:


> Shelly,
> 
> We got a dehydrator a month ago and WOW what a great thing to have. I've made so far chicken breast, beef, turkey, pumpkins and it took around 6 hours. As you, I wasn't willing to pay that much for one and I got the *Nesco FD-60 Snackmaster Express 4-Tray Food Dehydrator *
> 
> ...




The treats look delicious! Since you don't use parchment paper, isn't it harder to wash those trays and can easily cross contaminate?


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

jenna123 said:


> The treats look delicious! Since you don't use parchment paper, isn't it harder to wash those trays and can easily cross contaminate?


Nothing get stuck on the trays, I just wash it with soap and let it air dry. We use it all the time, best thing I've bought for them.


----------

